# Cedar fence



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I need to put something clear on a new cedar fence. I was thinking cwf or thompsons. Is there anything you guys would recomend?? How long should the fence sit after it is built before I spray it?? Thanks..


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Rob 53 said:


> I need to put something clear on a new cedar fence. I was thinking cwf or thompsons. Is there anything you guys would recomend?? How long should the fence sit after it is built before I spray it?? Thanks..


I normally use CWF but, the question is how long has the fence been built? Alot of guys these days buy the pre-fabbed peices and chop them to fit, those have been sitting for quite awhile and can be coated fairly quickly.


----------



## bcf (Mar 20, 2006)

I always tell people after I install a fence that they should wait about two weeks of dry weather before painting; that's just what I was taught. Most HD and Lowes store their fence panels inside, so they should be pretty dry already, but I know with my supplier that things aren't always covered too well, so two weeks is a good guess. But sometimes the posts need even more.

Please note, I am not a painting pro, just a fence one.  I would love to get a good concrete answer from one of you guys.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

It's best to let it weather at least a month of wet and dry cycles to dry out the wood, especially the PT posts. The longer those sit, the better. Test with a moisture meter for 12% or less moisture and stain away. Does it have to be clear? Whatever it is in clear or natural color (i.e. no color) is not going to protect the wood the best it could. There are no pigments to refract the light and protect against UV damage with clears. My choice product is ready seal, hands down. I love that stuff, and it's available in natural.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Flood makes CWF-UV which I used recently on 270 lineal ft. of cedar fencing. It comes in 5 shades, the one the customer picked was cedar tone, it looked great and they were very happy with the finish.


----------



## Jon F (Jul 15, 2006)

Here is why I don't like/use/recommend CWF. This home has three coats of CWF, and is less than two years old. As you can see, it is failing badly, and though the pic is not great, the fungi is extreme. I didn't do this work, but we may be re-finishing it. CWF to a woodcare contractor would be the equivilent of a painter getting the $8.58 a gallon paint from wal-mart for their re-paints. It's just not up to professional standards, in any capacity other than protecting wood (I've found it does a decent job of this).

My preference for a project like mentioned would too be Readyseal, but for a paint contractor would cannot justify buying large quantities at a time, you may need to buy something more local. Also, though Readyseal is a breeze to apply, it is more difficult to sell yourself on the actual approach needed to use the product, which is not to be stingy. For local purchases, you cannot beat TWP. Easy to apply, reasonable price, looks great, re-applies great, maintains color well, VERY mildew resistant (doesn't turn black real fast), and can even hold up to the weather in the Southeast. Most ICI Delux carries it, and LOTS of places in the midwest will carry it (made in STL).

Hey BCF: Save yourself the guesswork and spend $100 on a moisture meter. Tell your customers that "you refuse to apply any finishes to your fences until the moisture content is below 14%, blah blah, did our competitor go over how important the moisture level is, and were they going to check it after installation??"


----------



## lpp (Apr 11, 2006)

Just got done with a job where the cwf was failing. Then again, when the homeowner originally applied the finish he applied so many coats it came out looking like a paint instead of stain.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Rob 53 said:


> .... I was thinking ....thompsons....


For the love of all that is holy stop thinking that

Dunno the cwf

I mostly use the Cabots and Sikkens

...and have used the Ben Moore which wasn't too bad
I haven't used it long enough to say that it lasts yet


----------

